# Autofest 2010



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, but I failed to bring my camera.

The Eldridges:









The Judges:


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Apparently I failed to get pics after the Car Toys crew pulled in late Saturday afternoon. Sorry guys!


----------

